# We suck!!



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

The Wizards are kicking our butts by 20 already and it's only the halftime! they're shooting at 65%. A team that it's hardly playoff material in the east and they're humiliating us. Francis, Mobley and Posey combine for 5 of 20 shots while Stackhouse and Jordan are 13 of 19 with 32 points, only 3 less than the whole Rockets team!!!
Good job guys, this is pathetic...:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

it is agonizing watching the guard tandem shoot until there arms fall off while dismissing there teamates...i find it hard to watch the games anymore..and i am a fan.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> The Wizards are kicking our butts by 20 already and it's only the halftime! they're shooting at 65%. A team that it's hardly playoff material in the east and they're humiliating us. Francis, Mobley and Posey combine for 5 of 20 shots while Stackhouse and Jordan are 13 of 19 with 32 points, only 3 less than the whole Rockets team!!!
> Good job guys, this is pathetic...:upset: :upset: :upset:


not only that, they are getting it rubbed in their face,hard fouls on the rockets and when they(taylor)fouls jordan(barely)on a breakaway he goes over and pats mike on the backside.how embarassing.here's my question, how many starters will be back next year?i say 3.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: We suck!!*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> not only that, they are getting it rubbed in their face,hard fouls on the rockets and when they(taylor)fouls jordan(barely)on a breakaway he goes over and pats mike on the backside.how embarassing.here's my question, how many starters will be back next year?i say 3.


Yeah, it seems half of the Rockets team has already the pen ready to ask for some Jordan's autograph in the end of the match :upset:...what's that thing on Francis' socks??


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> it is agonizing watching the guard tandem shoot until there arms fall off while dismissing there teamates...i find it hard to watch the games anymore..and i am a fan.


I know, Ming and Taylor are 9 of 15 while Francis keep shooting and shooting with only 5 miserable assists...he's 1 of 12...:upset:


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

OT now though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the refs were terrible and gave jordan the game in overtime(4 baskets. traveling, o foul, goaltend, o foul). from what i saw(the 2nd half) the rockets weren't that bad. of course that was when the rockets were coming back instead of going down by 20. i don't understand why with 3 minutes left they ran an iso play to taylor. in the post taylor was great, but this was out at the three line. then with 40 seconds they had an iso to mobley. plays like that just don't make sense. 

ming really hasn't played very well posting up on people. i think the rockets need to have ming, taylor, and griffin set more picks up high for mobley and francis. then they can run pick and rolls or just drive around them. they can have rice and whichever guard doesn't have the ball waiting for open threes. i think it would work but i guess i'm don't have any say.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

don't blame the refs. blame the quintessential loser that is steve francis. a selfish point guard at his finest--and good lord, what an astounding shooting display he put on tonight. :laugh:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

yeah, houston aint so hot right now. but you're building to be DAMN good in the future.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> don't blame the refs. blame the quintessential loser that is steve francis. a selfish point guard at his finest--and good lord, what an astounding shooting display he put on tonight. :laugh:


yeah he was terrible just like the rest of the team most of the night. and they still should have won if the refs hadn't given jordan 8 of his 10 ot points.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> don't blame the refs. blame the quintessential loser that is steve francis. a selfish point guard at his finest--and good lord, what an astounding shooting display he put on tonight. :laugh:


1. Steve Francis probably makes more money per game than you make per year.

2.He started in the past 2 all-star games.

3. 22 ppg, 6 rpg, 6 apg.

Damn, what a loser he is.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 1. Steve Francis probably makes more money per game than you make per year.


um, ok?



> 2.He started in the past 2 all-star games.


the all-star game is a popularity contest where people want to see the most _entertaining_ players go. yao started in this year's all-star game. does that mean he's better than shaq? :laugh: 



> 3. 22 ppg, 6 rpg, 6 apg.


good stats on a bad team. it means nothing. just ask juwan howard or shareef abdur-rahim.


----------

